# Call + Text On Touchpad With Google Voice



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

*Google Voice* | about: forwarding calls to Touchpad instead of phone - FREE
*Groove IP* - $4.99 $1.99 @ Amazon Appstore!
Groove IP alternatives:


dark_angel said:


> *Sipdroid* | Instructions - FREE





> *Media5-fone* | Use settings from Sipdroid or Sip Bri for SIP account - FREE


-------------------------------------------------

*Update: Mic problems







, so far US/Canada only*

To fix incoming sound:


Pinan said:


> I fixed this by going into GrooveIP settings/Troubleshooting, and "checking" WiFi Tablet and Synchronize Voice.


To fix outgoing sound:


Wise Man said:


> _Patience. *Media5-fone* currently has working incoming and outgoing sound (did not work for me, will try again later)_


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> I can text from the touchpad using my google voice number and the google voice app... meow.
> 
> AND NOW, I can call from touchpad using my google voice number with Groove IP from the market!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Groove IP is $4.99 but *Sipdroid is Free* just download it from Market. Very easy setup instruction by Snow02 HERE http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-apps/15366-sipdroid-free-voip-via-google-voice.html. Matter of fact he is very active in this forum as well and might answer your questions (if any) regarding setup of Sipdroid.
Good Luck!!


----------



## neeraj (Oct 18, 2011)

is mic working for you guys???


----------



## QuAn64m (Oct 9, 2011)

Is there a solution for europe / germany? I think Google voice is just available in the US? !


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

How do you get through Google Voice setup? It tells me I need to verify my phone number, etc, then force closes.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably through proxy servers only outside USA


----------



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

The mic does not work. I tried GrooVe IP, Sipdroid and obion.
The mic does work with soundhound though so it is related to "calling" only.
Also, I did make phone calls from my touchpad when running webos so it should be fixable.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Frunple said:


> The mic does not work. I tried GrooVe IP, Sipdroid and obion.
> The mic does work with soundhound though so it is related to "calling" only.
> Also, I did make phone calls from my touchpad when running webos so it should be fixable.


Agreed! I also made some calls through Skype and it worked fine but not with CM7. So basically *SUBJECT IS CLOSED FOR RIGHT NOW!* until mic is fixed.


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

Frunple said:


> The mic does not work. I tried GrooVe IP, Sipdroid and obion.
> The mic does work with soundhound though so it is related to "calling" only.
> Also, I did make phone calls from my touchpad when running webos so it should be fixable.


Tried out grooveIP. Super easy setup, simply great. Hopefully these mic issues get fixed soon. Unlike others, being in canada, I could really find voice over the TP useful for US calls.


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't wait for them to fix the mic bug.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Set this up on my phone using sipdroid, worked great.

Tried it on my TP, doesn't dial out (or so it seems). I enter the number (area code + number) and hit send and the dialing screen appears but there is no sound and the phone being dialed doesn't ring.

I've tried setting preferred call type to both sipdroid only, sipdroid preferred, and phone, and doesn't work on any of them. In fact, if I select phone the dialing screen hangs itself up (slides down and turns red on its own) almost immediately after the dial screen appears.

Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Set this up on my phone using sipdroid, worked great.
> 
> Tried it on my TP, doesn't dial out (or so it seems). I enter the number (area code + number) and hit send and the dialing screen appears but there is no sound and the phone being dialed doesn't ring.
> 
> ...


Try this solution in post # 567 by Green_laptops, it worked for me. http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-apps/15366-sipdroid-free-voip-via-google-voice-57.html


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> Try this solution in post # 567 by Green_laptops, it worked for me. http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-apps/15366-sipdroid-free-voip-via-google-voice-57.html


Thanks...failing for me for some reason, and just noticed I'm getting a "registration failed ([401 unathorized) message in the status bar/drop down. Somethings not right w/my setup somehow. 

I re-entered the PW in the Sipdroid setup, and confirmed it was correct...can't figure this one out yet.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I had purchased Groove IP previously so I went ahead and tried that, and it dials and connects beautifully, but I can't hear my voice coming out of the TP when I talk on the phone I called to, called my son on his cell and same thing, no sound when he talks on his end.

Kind of a bummer...


----------



## mario99 (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks for posting this info.

update:

guessing I need android running to this so I'm about to install CyanogenMod 7... hope this works


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Was anyone else not able to find Voice on the market? I had to Google (ironic, I know) the APK in order to download it... It seems I have a problem with alot of apps showing up... second issue, it tells me i have to enable voice in my account when it is already enabled.. can't get passed the error.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

erase google voice's data in application manager and launch again then log in to your google voice account.

missing apps > marketfix.zip on sticky thread

update on the phone .. I can hear myself for a second or two but then the mic and speaker drops. I was able to say Hello through the touchpad to my phone but nothing more than a word.


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

So I am able to call from my TP to any other phone and call from my phone to the TP but I can't get texting figured out.

When I send a text from the TP it plays this sound and there is a red triangle with an ! inside it next to the message.

Now when I send a text from my phone to my TP's number it shows up on my Google Voice account online but never on the TP.

I know when I was setting up Voice I couldn't get past checking voicemail settings, what do I need to do to finish getting texting setup? I don't want to use another app and have a new number since I already have one from Google Voice that works fine for making and receiving calls


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I had purchased Groove IP previously so I went ahead and tried that, and it dials and connects beautifully, but I can't hear my voice coming out of the TP when I talk on the phone I called to, called my son on his cell and same thing, no sound when he talks on his end.
> 
> Kind of a bummer...


@ Ironman also:

I fixed this by going into GrooveIP settings/Troubleshooting, and "checking" WiFi Tablet and Synchronize Voice. Now I hear the party I call, but of course they can't hear me....until the mic gets fixed for telephony use.

I'm not sure if "Wifi Tablet" is needed, but the description makes sense. Synchronize voice _is_ needed.


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

crunkfrunk said:


> When I send a text from the TP it plays this sound and there is a red triangle with an ! inside it next to the message.


Hmmm. I get texts with no problem on my TP. My TP does not have it's own # though. I simply installed GV, then logged into my Gmail account for GV and the texts come in. I'll look into this a bit.

Edit. I recieve the same texts on my Nook Color too. No special settings.


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

crunkfrunk said:


> . . .and call from my phone to the TP . . .


Btw. How did you set this up to receive calls on your TP, when your TP has no phone # to associate with GV?


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Pinan said:


> @ Ironman also:
> 
> I fixed this by going into GrooveIP settings/Troubleshooting, and "checking" WiFi Tablet and Synchronize Voice. Now I hear the party I call, but of course they can't hear me....until the mic gets fixed for telephony use.
> 
> I'm not sure if "Wifi Tablet" is needed, but the description makes sense. Synchronize voice _is_ needed.


of all the settings, you would think I would visit the troubleshooting section LOL. I tried every other setting in GrooveIP but the Troubleshooting settings.

Thank you very much.


----------



## snrb_labs (Oct 22, 2011)

Frunple said:


> The mic does not work. I tried GrooVe IP, Sipdroid and obion.
> The mic does work with soundhound though so it is related to "calling" only.
> Also, I did make phone calls from my touchpad when running webos so it should be fixable.


If someone can email us a logcat capture of something that successfully uses the mic we *may *be able to mimic that with the app. Our email is [email protected].


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

snrb_labs said:


> If someone can email us a logcat capture of something that successfully uses the mic we *may *be able to mimic that with the app. Our email is [email protected].


Hey snrb! I was just about to invite you here to check this out. See you back there.


----------



## snrb_labs (Oct 22, 2011)

Pinan said:


> Hey snrb! I was just about to invite you here to check this out. See you back there.


Hey! Man you're everywhere!


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

snrb_labs said:


> Hey! Man you're everywhere!


You have no idea, LOL. How can I help?


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

Pinan said:


> Btw. How did you set this up to receive calls on your TP, when your TP has no phone # to associate with GV?


I told GV I wanted a new number so I have that and I use Sipdroid


----------



## junoty (Oct 20, 2011)

Fyi media5 fone works perfectly I use it with sip bri to get Google voice working!


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

crunkfrunk said:


> I told GV I wanted a new number so I have that and I use Sipdroid


Ahhhh. so you're using Sipdroid in conjunction with GrooVe IP. OK.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Pinan said:


> Ahhhh. so you're using Sipdroid in conjunction with GrooVe IP. OK.


Sipdroid cannot be used in conjunction with GrooveIP, it can be used Pbxes and GV.. Secondly, very important point* Google Voice is FREE until Dec 31, 2011* and after that Google has not decided they are going to charge for that service or not. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

junoty said:


> Fyi media5 fone works perfectly I use it with sip bri to get Google voice working!


I get "The peer declined the call." and call failed.


----------



## junoty (Oct 20, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> I get "The peer declined the call." and call failed.


Hmm works for me


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sipdroid definitely works to place and receive calls, but like others said, no audio gets sent from the tp. You can hear the other party on the tp though. This should work great once the mic is fixed.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Sipdroid definitely works to place and receive calls, but like others said, no audio gets sent from the tp. You can hear the other party on the tp though. This should work great once the mic is fixed.


Welcome Snow02, I was expecting you here, see post # 2 above, I have already posted your link for Sipdroid setup. LOL


----------



## junoty (Oct 20, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Sipdroid definitely works to place and receive calls, but like others said, no audio gets sent from the tp. You can hear the other party on the tp though. This should work great once the mic is fixed.


That's thesame with most sip apps I tried. Only One i found that worked with the mic was media 5 fone. Hopefully developpers can take a look t that program and see why it works in that app


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

junoty said:


> That's thesame with most sip apps I tried. Only One i found that worked with the mic was media 5 fone. Hopefully developpers can take a look t that program and see why it works in that app


I'm about to try it. Brb.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, media5fone works. You can just copy your settings over from sipdroid.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Yeah, media5fone works. You can just copy your settings over from sipdroid.


how?

I tried the pbxes.org username and password but it did not work.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I chose define manually. Just directly copy your settings from sipdroid.
Username-200 is the username.
Password is the sipdroid extension password. You can change this by logging into your pbxes account if need be.
I selected tcp, not udp. 
Server address is pbxes.org.

Look at the op in the link darkangel posted in the second post here for more information on pbxes setup.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> Welcome Snow02, I was expecting you here, see post # 2 above, I have already posted your link for Sipdroid setup. LOL


Yeah. Saw that. Might want to change the link so that it links to the first post. Hopefully it's still helping people.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> I chose define manually. Just directly copy your settings from sipdroid.
> Username-200 is the username.
> Password is the sipdroid extension password. You can change this by logging into your pbxes account if need be.
> I selected tcp, not udp.
> ...


I get wrong password even though it is supposed to be same as my google voice password. then I changed the password in sipdroid and now sipdroid doesnt work and needs a passon that I dont have. last hope is GrooveIP now...


----------



## junoty (Oct 20, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> I get wrong password even though it is supposed to be same as my google voice password. then I changed the password in sipdroid and now sipdroid doesnt work and needs a passon that I dont have. last hope is GrooveIP now...


Just use sip bri to convert ur Google voice account to a sip account. That's what I do


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> I get wrong password even though it is supposed to be same as my google voice password. then I changed the password in sipdroid and now sipdroid doesnt work and needs a passon that I dont have.


Log into your pbxes account. Click the extensions tab. Click the sipdroid extension. Change the password there. Then put that password into your sip app. Again, check the first few posts here as it's all explained.
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-apps/15366-sipdroid-free-voip-via-google-voice.html


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"Pinan said:


> @ Ironman also:
> 
> I fixed this by going into GrooveIP settings/Troubleshooting, and "checking" WiFi Tablet and Synchronize Voice. Now I hear the party I call, but of course they can't hear me....until the mic gets fixed for telephony use.
> 
> I'm not sure if "Wifi Tablet" is needed, but the description makes sense. Synchronize voice is needed.


Thanks, I'll play around with that. I thought I had tried those settings, but maybe not...


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> 1. Sipdroid cannot be used in conjunction with GrooveIP, it can be used Pbxes and GV.. 2. Secondly, very important point* Google Voice is FREE until Dec 31, 2011* and after that Google has not decided they are going to charge for that service or not.
> Good Luck!!


1. I figure he's got GrooVe IP for outgoing, and Sipdroid for incoming, using different #s. (?) Beats me. This thread was about using GV with GrooVe IP.

2. Actually the official notice was that calling using Google _Mail_ is free until Dec 31st. There has been no mention of GV. Unless it's changed.
http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com...2/free-calling-in-gmail-extended-through.html


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Sipdroid definitely works to place and receive calls.


Hey Snow02. Long time no chat. How's it going?


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Log into your pbxes account. Click the extensions tab. Click the sipdroid extension. Change the password there. Then put that password into your sip app. Again, check the first few posts here as it's all explained.
> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-apps/15366-sipdroid-free-voip-via-google-voice.html


media5-fone is too much work. sip bri gives me an error and pbxes.org connected only once through media5 and when I did one call, my phone rang and I answered but on the touchpad still showed ringing.

will wait for GrooveIP or sipdriod.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"Pinan said:


> Hey Snow02. Long time no chat. How's it going?


Sipdroid logs in fine on my phone, never logs in on my TP, always fails. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

Redflea: Did the GrooVe IP settings work for you to get outgoing working correctly?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"Pinan said:


> Redflea: Did the GrooVe IP settings work for you to get outgoing working correctly?


No, once I start the dial, it dials and then hangs up on its own.

I get "Registration failed (401 unauthorized) when sipdroid tries to log in...

Same settings on my phone work fine. All over wifi.


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

Bummer. Works absolutely fine on my TP.

I have not used Sipdroid for quite a while. I'll just wait for the mic to be fixed, for use with GrooVe. Snrb may be able to get the mic working with Groove. He's the dev for it.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Sipdroid logs in fine on my phone, never logs in on my TP, always fails. Any suggestions?


Username or password is probably wrong. Make sure to include the -200 in the username. Otherwise just change the extension password in your pbxes account so you know you're entering the right one. See the link I posted.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> media5-fone is too much work. sip bri gives me an error and pbxes.org connected only once through media5 and when I did one call, my phone rang and I answered but on the touchpad still showed ringing.
> 
> will wait for GrooveIP or sipdriod.


If you have a pbxes account you set up through sipdroid already , media5fone takes thirty seconds to set up.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Pinan said:


> 1. I figure he's got GrooVe IP for outgoing, and Sipdroid for incoming, using different #s. (?) Beats me. This thread was about using GV with GrooVe IP.
> 
> 2. Actually the official notice was that calling using Google _Mail_ is free until Dec 31st. There has been no mention of GV. Unless it's changed.
> http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com...2/free-calling-in-gmail-extended-through.html


I am pretty sure that I have read about Google Voice, I just don't remember where. I'll try to find that link and post it here as soon as I can.

Add: My GrooveIP works fine minus mic and speaker problem/s, I can make and receive calls from my TP. fairly well though but some sound and sometime no sound.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> If you have a pbxes account you set up through sipdroid already , media5fone takes thirty seconds to set up.


media5fone took 5 minutes to register with pbxes and it worked once out of 4 tries.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> media5fone took 5 minutes to register with pbxes and it worked once out of 4 tries.


I can assure you, it works fine. If you would like assistance, you only need ask. I'm typically more than willing to help, even over the phone if necessary.


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> I'm typically more than willing to help, even over the phone if necessary.


I can attest to that!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pinan said:


> I can attest to that!


Heh. Yeah. You finally get everything to play nice with the obi?


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

Sure did. Between you and Stewart things worked out great. Since I started using GrooVe though, I don't use Sipdroid any longer. The Obi has its own #, and my phone uses GrooVe.

At any rate, you were _extremely_ helpful.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

\"Snow02\" said:


> Log into your pbxes account. Click the extensions tab. Click the sipdroid extension. Change the password there. Then put that password into your sip app. Again, check the first few posts here as it\'s all explained.
> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-apps/15366-sipdroid-free-voip-via-google-voice.html


That solved my problem! Thanks.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Redflea said:


> That solved my problem! Thanks.


Anytime.


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

How was the mic working in green's video when he was receiving phone call in the alpha release video??

Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

GrooveIP is $1.99 on Amazon Appstore!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004Z1P53W


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

ironman said:


> GrooveIP is $1.99 on Amazon Appstore!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...duct/B004Z1P53W


You are exactly 5 minutes late. I already started a thread regarding this. LOL


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> You are exactly 5 minutes late. I already started a thread regarding this. LOL


lol i saw after i posted. oh well have to update this anyways.


----------



## csrow (Oct 28, 2011)

Is anyone having any luck making Groove IP work on Touchpad running alpha 2?


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

csrow said:


> Is anyone having any luck making Groove IP work on Touchpad running alpha 2?


Read the thread. It works fine, but the mic does not. When that is fixed through Android all will be well.


----------



## finberg (Nov 3, 2011)

I've read the thread a couple times but can't get past the GV setup where you select which number the TP is associated with. If I select an old home number, I get stuck at the checking VM stage. If i choose the add new number option, it fails to send a text to verify. I installed groove IP and it works (can make calls, but no mic) --I just want GV so I can text...thoughts?


----------



## finberg (Nov 3, 2011)

finberg said:


> I've read the thread a couple times but can't get past the GV setup where you select which number the TP is associated with. If I select an old home number, I get stuck at the checking VM stage. If i choose the add new number option, it fails to send a text to verify. I installed groove IP and it works (can make calls, but no mic) --I just want GV so I can text...thoughts?


I'm an idiot. I didn't want to tell GV that my TP was my phone during setup. Said it was and it works fine. Thanks OP!


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

finberg said:


> I'm an idiot. I didn't want to tell GV that my TP was my phone during setup. Said it was and it works fine. Thanks OP!


When I tell GV to use my cell number during setup it gets stuck on "accessing voicemail settings", how did you get it to go through? I can make and receive calls fine with GV and Sipdroid but I can't get any texting to work, if I send a text from my phone to my TP it just shows up on my voice account online and send always fails if I send a text from my TP


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I am bringing up this post because the mic is fixed now. I tried every setting in Groove IP but I am still getting chopping audio on the other side. Anyone tried yet?


----------

